# Shot placement guide



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a good way to learn where to aim for a kill shot.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice thinking ghost!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

museums are a great resource for research


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent suggestion!

Cheers ... Charles


----------

